# lip balms? preservatives?



## IanT (Jan 16, 2010)

Trying to make something comparable to Burts Bee's.. But I noticed that on their packaging they do not list a preservative? is that because one is not included in the ingredients? 

what types of preservatives are good for use in lip balms?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2010)

Ian lip balms don't need preservatives because no liquid is being introduced into the product.  If you want to try something similiar to Burt's Bees use Spearmint & Peppermint EO's for flavour....


----------



## IanT (Jan 16, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Ian lip balms don't need preservatives because no liquid is being introduced into the product.  If you want to try something similiar to Burt's Bees use Spearmint & Peppermint EO's for flavour....


you rock... i had a feeling thats what it was but wasnt sure... im going to look into other EO's to use too.... I wonder if lemongrass EO would be good too? i looooove lemon 

so i could still add ROE and vit E for an antioxidant but preservative isnt necc. sweeeeet  just what i wanted to hear 

ive got plenty of stuff to experiment with  so gooood stuff


----------



## pkd.veronica (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.pvsoap.com/recipe_beeswax_lipbalm.htm

Ian--this recipe is very close to Burt's Bees.  My family LOVES BB, so this is the recipe I used for my first try @ lip balms.  Everyone loves it and wants to know when I'm making another batch.  Maybe this will help you!


----------



## IanT (Jan 16, 2010)

sweeet ! thanks!....

Another quick question...

How do you fill them?? I know that there are trays etc.... but how do you get the stuff in there? is there a special instrument?? I feel like I want to get some plastic confectioners icing bags and pipe the balm into it that way?


----------



## pkd.veronica (Jan 16, 2010)

This was a total experiment for me.  I found that keeping the mixture in the double boiler was the most important part.  Then after trying a few things, I settled on a medicine syringe. (the kind you use to get your kids to take icky liquid meds)  I'm sure there are other ways--but this is what worked for me and what I had on hand.  This batch was also perfect for making exactly 25 tubes...the .15 oz size.

I'm hoping others pipe in with how they fill their tubes.  I'm hoping to make another batch soon!


----------



## IanT (Jan 16, 2010)

sweeet... i think a turkey baster will have to suffice for the time being lol its the only thing i have thats even remotely close... 

can you tell me anything about flavor oils too?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2010)

I find pipettes & turkey basters get clogged easy beacuse the product hardens when cool. I pour the liquid mixture into disposable plastic cups & pinch one side to make a spout. If it begins to solidify before I am done I pop the whole cup into your microwave for 10 seconds. 15 seconds will make the cup melt & balm will run all over your microwave oven.

If you pour too hot your lipbalm will cave-in in the middle soexpect to let it harden & top it of with a bit more to get a level smooth surface.


----------



## IanT (Jan 16, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I find pipettes & turkey basters get clogged easy beacuse the product hardens when cool. I pour the liquid mixture into disposable plastic cups & pinch one side to make a spout. If it begins to solidify before I am done I pop the whole cup into your microwave for 10 seconds. 15 seconds will make the cup melt & balm will run all over your microwave oven.
> 
> If you pour too hot your lipbalm will cave-in in the middle soexpect to let it harden & top it of with a bit more to get a level smooth surface.



sweeet you are awsome


----------



## carebear (Jan 16, 2010)

I prefer pyrex if pouring - it holds the heat and so I don't have to mess about with reheating so often.  

just remember to heat gently in the microwave.

(I use disposable pipettes, myself)


----------



## IanT (Jan 16, 2010)

note to self: buy smaller pyrex measuring/double boiling container with spout.... the one i have weighs like 8 lbs and was a beyotch to be pouring into 4 little lip balm tubes lol


----------

